# xp in virtualbox can not connect internet

## waterloo2005

My xp in virtualbox-bin can not connect internet . I choose bridge in net config. Do I need to emerge net-misc/bridge-utils ?

My gentoo kernel is 3.6.11 amd64.

Do I need CONFIG_BRIDGE in kernel config. Some wikihttp://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/VirtualBox said CONFIG_BRIDGE do not need for vbox>=2.1.

Thanks

----------

## VinzC

Bridging is not strictly required for any virtualization system and you can use NAT — I'm not quite familiar with virtualbox hence am suggesting NAT if it's ok for you. In NAT mode virtualbox does the job for you and uses your physical machine's interface and address to go to the network. (Comes handy to work around cases where virtual machines get addresses which are denied internet access by corporate firewalls.)

----------

